# MozillaFireVox und Netspace können die Grafik nicht anzeigen!



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

*MozillaFireFox und Netspace können die Grafik nicht anzeigen!*

Guten Tag

Ich habe auf meiner Website ein PopUp wenn man auf ein Thumb klickt, sollte ein Fenster aufgehen in dem per PHP & ID-Variable, das nötige Bild geladen wird.

Mit IE geht das wunderbar, doch wenn die User dies mit Netspace machen wollen zeigt dieser nur das rote X an und zb. mit MozillaFireFox erhalte ich diese Meldung: "Die Grafik "url" kann nicht angezeigt werden, weil sie Fehler enthält.

Nach welcher Art Fehler muss ich nun suchen?

Gruss


----------



## Gumbo (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich gehe mal in der Annahme, dass du anhand eines Scriptes die Bilder generierst. Hierbei ist es wichtig, dass der korrekte Medientyp mitgesandt wird.


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

ja genau! ich generiere die Bilder mit PHP. hmm also dann liegt es daran? Ui schade.. weil mit IE geht es.

Dann muss ich mich wohl hinter den Code setzen


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Die erste Zeile deines Skripts sollte so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
<?php
Header("Content-Type: image/png");
```


----------



## Gumbo (21. Dezember 2004)

…aber auch nur, wenn es sich um eine PNG handelt.


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

im moment ist meine erste Zeile : 


```
header( "Content-type: image/jpeg");
```


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

danube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die erste Zeile deines Skripts sollte so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daher ist meins schon richtig, ist ja ein jpged. 

ich kann mir aber nochnicht vorstellen wo ich suchen muss. denn mit IE geht der code ja


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Ja, je nachdem welchen Bildtyp du hast musst du natürlich was anderes einfügen.

Kannst du vielleicht mal die Seite hier verlinken und/oder den Code posten?


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

den ganzen code poste ich nicht, ist ja nicht so gerne gesehen und wäre wohl auch zu unübersichtlich.. auf jedenfall wird das bild generiert wenn es angeschaut wird..wegen dem copyright welches aufgedruckt wird.

hier mal der link.

mit IE kein problem!

http://tuningzone.dyndns.org/streetstylez/preview.php?picID=4992


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Also am Bild liegts nicht! Ich kann das Bild wenn ich die Adresse direkt im Firefox eintippe sehen! Aber in deinem HTML Code sind Fehler drin:


```
...
<font face="Verdana" color="#4A8ACE" size="2"><a href=preview.php?navi=back&Kategorie=161&picID=4992>zurück</a></font>
<font face="Verdana" color="#4A8ACE" size="2"><a href=preview.php?navi=weiter&Kategorie=161&picID=4992>weiter</a></font></center>
<center>Diashow <font color="#4A8ACE"><a href="preview.php?picID=4992&Kategorie=161&DiaShow=ON">Einschalten</a></font></center>
<img src="images/gallery/temp/temp_4992.jpg" border="0">

...
```
 
So sollte es gehen


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

ja? wenn ich die URL direkt in FireFox aufruhe geht es leider nicht  oder meinst du die genaue Bild url?

aha mein html code.. ich schau mal was du da gepostet hast


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich mein die genaue Bild URL, zb http://tuningzone.dyndns.org/streetstylez/images/gallery/temp/temp_4992.jpgDas funktioniert auch im Firefox, also liegt es nicht an deiner Bild Datei. Du hast aber was im HTML Code durcheinander gebracht was der Firefox nicht versteht.


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

danube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich mein die genaue Bild URL, zb http://tuningzone.dyndns.org/streetstylez/images/gallery/temp/temp_4992.jpgDas funktioniert auch im Firefox, also liegt es nicht an deiner Bild Datei. Du hast aber was im HTML Code durcheinander gebracht was der Firefox nicht versteht.




aha ja dass die Bilddatei selbst in Ordnung sein muss war mir schon klar weil wieso sollte es dann sonst gehen  danke ist ok, ich schaue mir mal den html ausgabe php code an 

hoffe ich bekomme das hin, weil die armen mac user können so keine bilder anschauen


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

kannst du mir sagen, was genau du geänder hast? Ich weiss nicht was der HTML fehler sein soll


----------



## Oliver Gringel (21. Dezember 2004)

So wie es aussieht, versuchst du, deinen HTML-Code als Bild auszugeben. Der IE scheint das zu ignorieren, weil es merkt, dass es sich um HTML handelt.


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

was wieso ich habe doch einfach ein php file welches in der mitte ein normals img src hat.. das sollte doch deswegen nicht ein bild sein


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Das ist mir gerade auch aufgefallen. Du hast in die preview.php den Header Code geschrieben, das darf nicht sein. Der Code muss in die php Datei die das Bild generiert und ausgibt, darin darf dann ÜBERHAUPT KEIN html Code sein. Kann das sein dass die Bilder garnicht dynamisch generiert werden? Weil ich sehe kein Copyright und das Verzeichnis ist immer das selbe!?


----------



## Hannibal (21. Dezember 2004)

Was ja?

Ich muss aber das ganze mit HTML lösen weil ich doch um das Bild herum noch dinge wie Views, Kommentare usw. anzeigen will.

Das Bild ist aber dynamisch weil ich manchen Fällen bei der ID noch eine Copyright TRUE in der Datenbank liegt und dann etwas draufgeschrieben wird.

Erst hatte ich versucht das Bild direkt zu generieren und zu laden, doch weil das nicht ging habe ich gemacht dass die Bilder beim Aufruf einfach erstellt werden und dann halt gespeichert. Etwas schlecht die Lösung aber das Copyright musste drauf.


----------



## Hannibal (22. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir jemand nochmal einen Tipp geben was genau ich nun machen soll?

Mein PHP File schaut mit der BildID in der Datenbank ob das BILD ein Copyrihgt=TRUE hat, wenn ja dann wird das Bild mit einem Copyright überschrieben sonst nicht.

Aber dennoch habe ich ja dann noch HTML Code wie UPLOADER, DIASHOW etc.


----------

